# Furry Roleplay/ERP Discord!



## AzazelKitty (Feb 16, 2018)

Hewwo~! I'm azazel and I've started a discord server for competent furry roleplayers, gamers and people who just want to relax and hang out c: 

This is the discord invite : Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

It's still a work in progress but as more people join I'll create custom ranks and such things~! Hope to see some people joining and wanting to hang out <3


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

Invalid invite!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> If it's a year old,  yeah it very likely is. Look at the date of the post before posting. If it is more than 3 months, dont post unless the OP is bringing it back.


Says 2018, some use the perma non expiring link for the servers.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> I'm talking about threads. Stop necroing dead threads.


Well usually, I find some nice places here and there to rp at. Gotta keep digging to find the treasure.


----------

